# Can deca be run by itself and if not WHY not?



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi all

Can deca be run by itself and if not WHY not?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2010)

it can be yes, but u run the risk of shuttin down ur natural test and not having anything to replace it.

think no sex drive an droopy willies


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

Agree with above,usually people use a 2/1 ratio of test to deca.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

2:1 ratio is bs. Why would you need twice as much test? If you're worried about libido, run cruise dose or above of test with the deca.

I'm on my last week of a 20 week 600mg test 400mg deca cycle. The only time I couldn't plough my wife was when I lost spraying bile out of my ar*s*e for 5 days. As soon as that subsided, I was straight back on the horse.


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

Well I also know fellas that take deca and dbol for 12wks and have no problem,I'm the opposite deca shuts me down hard,it's an individual thing,but most people find the 2/1 ratio works best,I'm not saying it's stuck in stone but know slot of guys follow this protocol.


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

i wouldn't even attempt to use deca in a cycle. it's nasty stuff imo


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Its great for your joints though A, I would not personally use deca without test because it is so suppressive but each to their own......


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2010)

coflex said:


> i wouldn't even attempt to use deca in a cycle. it's nasty stuff imo


whys that


----------



## valiantmiller (Jun 8, 2010)

coflex said:


> i wouldn't even attempt to use deca in a cycle. it's nasty stuff imo


interested to know why? i rate deca above any other substance out there including test


----------



## felost (Dec 3, 2010)

First off all, gongratulations for your Avatar.

DECA is a 19-Nor...to much supressive brow.....only deca will shutdown your test level and no libido for you.

I already saw peoples that do some 'manutentions shots' of deca.....50mg/mounth.....just to keep in on the 'anabolic mode'.

I'll check with this friend if it is agressive to libido.


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

felost said:


> I already saw peoples that do some 'manutentions shots' of deca.....50mg/mounth.....just to keep in on the 'anabolic mode'.
> 
> I'll check with this friend if it is agressive to libido.


Are you saying they bridge with it? Deca on its own brings back PTSD of no wood for 3 months.

/shudders


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

felost said:


> First off all, gongratulations for your Avatar.
> 
> DECA is a 19-Nor...to much supressive brow.....*only deca will shutdown your test level and no libido for you.*
> 
> ...


All steroids will shut down natty test production.

50mg of deca/month is pointless unless you are a post menopausal women with a propensity for osteoperosis


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

My first ever cycle was deca only.

Grew nicely and never had a lost hardon once, no issues.

Try it - before you listen to the usual waffle


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

Aye but whos like you since leather **** died Uriel ?


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

Uriel said:


> My first ever cycle was deca only.
> 
> Grew nicely and never had a lost hardon once, no issues.
> 
> Try it - before you listen to the usual waffle


I was about to post something similar Muriel!

Did a couple of Deca only courses in my twenties (no PCT) and never had a problem with libido or function, I don't know what my levels were after the course as I didn't have bloods done then.

Would I do it again? Would I fvck as I have a little bit more knowledge, however I would be more than happy to run it with Test.

We all respond differently to gear.


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

felost said:


> First off all, gongratulations for your Avatar.
> 
> DECA is a 19-Nor...to much supressive brow.....only deca will shutdown your test level and no libido for you.
> 
> ...


Stop talking nonsense it don't help anyone!


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

I suppose as i understund from answers Deca could be run by itself but problem would be that would shot your natural production of testosterone totally and for a result one could suffer countless side-effect because

of absent of natural Testosterone .So it is much advisable to be run with any of TEST product just to replace your natural Testosterone during Cycle!

Correct ?


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

Yes mate,I would advise you run the test with it but as I said earlier have a few friends that run deca and dbol only cycles and they never have any problems.it's better been safe than sorry in my eyes


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

I ran 600mg Test and 600mg Deca and at times I had real problems getting a stonker!

My Mrs was not pleased at all!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i know few ppl who were ok on a deca only cycle, but they might be the lucky ones, if i done it my c0ck would probably drop off


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

it isn't a big deal - loads of people run test and deca - it used to the only thing too run

Start shooting deca on its own and if you start having droopy dick just add in test, all will be ok in a week or so - it's nothing to get hysterical about


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

I run deca only cycles quite regular, i never suffer from shut down and get quite good gains plus i maintain sex drive. Everybodys different though i suppose, i think people take far to much... Eating and training properly and 400mg per weeks of deca does the job for me, i know boys who say you'll never grow on that you need 600mgs of this and 800mgs of that and half the f+ckers dont ever look like they train!!! Im always amazed how much poeple use


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

pariah said:


> Aye but whos like you since leather **** died Uriel ?


well there seems quite a few like me on this thread but hey don't let that stop you with the c0ck replies instead of actually knowing the first thing about nandrolone


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

big silver back said:


> I run deca only cycles quite regular, *i never suffer from shut down* and get quite good gains plus i maintain sex drive. Everybodys different though i suppose, i think people take far to much... Eating and training properly and 400mg per weeks of deca does the job for me, i know boys who say you'll never grow on that you need 600mgs of this and 800mgs of that and half the f+ckers dont ever look like they train!!! Im always amazed how much poeple use


Then your deca is bunk, deca *will* shutdown your HPTA and it will do it fast and it will do it to everyone, we aren't any different in that respect.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

mars1960 said:


> Then your deca is bunk, deca *will* shutdown your HPTA and it will do it fast and it will do it to everyone, we aren't any different in that respect.


maybe he means he suffered no symptoms of shut down?

I have no doubt that nadrolone shut my nuts down stopping sperm production but that doesn't mean no hard ons


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

I have never had a problem from deca,

Dbol actually kills my sex drive the most tbh


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

mars1960 said:


> Then your deca is bunk, deca *will* shutdown your HPTA and it will do it fast and it will do it to everyone, we aren't any different in that respect.


Ha ha that told me! I still seem to grow ok even if it is bunk


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

You said you "never suffer from shutdown" (your words) all i'm saying is yes you did, thats a fact.

And for 99% of users who take deca alone it will cause a drop/loss of libido after a while.


----------



## kjohnh (Dec 12, 2010)

would it bo ok to run test then deca or do they have to be taken at the same time? thanks.


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

mars1960 said:


> You said you "never suffer from shutdown" (your words) all i'm saying is yes you did, thats a fact.
> 
> And for 99% of users who take deca alone it will cause a drop/loss of libido after a while.


My bad, maybe i do suffer from shutdown then, its just because i never lose any sex drive, difference in mood, no testicular shrinkage plus the increase of muscular and strength gains i never thought it! Maybe because my cycles are so short 10-12 weeks i dont get those effects


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)

being shutdown and "suffering from shutdown" aren't the asme are they?

if he's still getin wood and no other problems he's not suffering imo


----------



## RussianBoy (Nov 30, 2010)

of course you need to use test together with it , specialy when you are in older age group. Of course when you are in mid 20's you body is capable to recover fast and produce test by its own fast


----------

